# Alternatives PCIe-Kabel für mein beQuiet! beQuiet! Pure Power L8 430 Watt



## DieGrueneKugel (4. Dezember 2015)

*Alternatives PCIe-Kabel für mein beQuiet! beQuiet! Pure Power L8 430 Watt*

Hallo Leute!
Ich hatte zuerst im Netzteile-Unterfrum gepostet, aber mir wurde dazu geraten hier mal nachzufragen.
Weiß jemand ob es vielleicht irgendeine Art abgewinkeltes PCIe-Kabel für mein Pure Power L8 gibt? Ich meine an der Stelle wo sie in Grafikkarte eingesteckt werden. Ich habe vor kurzem erst eine 380 installiert und die Kabel drücken aufgrund der Steifheit unangenehm gegen die Gehäusewand wenn man diese schließt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DerFakeAccount (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternatives PCIe-Kabel für mein beQuiet! beQuiet! Pure Power L8 430 Watt*

Ich wüsste nicht das es so etwas zu kaufen gibt, das einzige was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe war ein HowTo
[Guide] How-to Thread für einen abgewinkelten PCIe Stecker

EDIT: Von Abductee eine kaufempfehlung:
Ich hab diesen Adapter und bin positiv überrascht wie gut sich das Kabel um Ecken biegen lässt.
Das Sleave ist eher Stoffmäßig und überhaupt nicht steif.
BitFenix Verlängerungskabel , 45 cm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Link zu einem alten Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/300980-8pin-pci-e-winkelstromstecker.html


----------

